# windeadors - Whynter vs NewAir



## AlBaron (Dec 13, 2014)

Guys,
has anyone done the side-by-side comparison on these? 
I'm assuming that anyone who has purchased a wineador recently had to look at both of these. 
What were the factors that swayed your decision one way or another?


----------



## JIK (Sep 4, 2014)

Never had a whynter. My new air cools nicely but the display is very inconsistent.


----------



## IKickHipsters (Dec 22, 2014)

Seems like everyone goes with the NewAir so that's what I went with recently when I purchased mine.


----------



## Gables (Dec 31, 2014)

I have the 2.5 cu. ft. Whynter, and I'm very happy with it. Ran me 300 and change, it's quiet, the shelves/drawers are well constructed, it seals perfectly, and by every indication it's put together right. Temp is accurate, as is the cheapo analog hygrometer that comes in it. Kinda surprised at the latter. My only gripe right now is that it runs like a 5% RH gradient from top to bottom.

Of course, I've only had it a month, so it could soil the sheets tomorrow and my level of satisfaction would change a tad.


----------



## c95035 (Jul 22, 2015)

I bought a newair cc-100 from home depot and it works great, I also found out here that Forrest makes the shelves and drawers for this brand


----------



## quazy50 (Aug 6, 2007)

Gables said:


> I have the 2.5 cu. ft. Whynter, and I'm very happy with it. Ran me 300 and change, it's quiet, the shelves/drawers are well constructed, it seals perfectly, and by every indication it's put together right. Temp is accurate, as is the cheapo analog hygrometer that comes in it. Kinda surprised at the latter. My only gripe right now is that it runs like a 5% RH gradient from top to bottom.
> 
> Of course, I've only had it a month, so it could soil the sheets tomorrow and my level of satisfaction would change a tad.


Have my Whynter about the same time and have the same things to say... I also never had a plastic smell with mine as some have indicated on other winedors. I love my Whynter.


----------

